# Mckenzie Pass



## tristan (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all-

I've heard that the gate closing Mckenzie Pass (OR) to traffic remains closed a week or so after the snow clears. This allows for a car-free ride. Jsut wondering if anyone knows when the snow shoudl be gone up there and when I should try it. THanks


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

I rode the pass last year on May 12th and did a ride report on it.. you've got to do it, it's an amazing experience. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=31443&highlight=mckenzie

ODOT was still removing debris on the west side of the pass. I'm sure the pass will not open before May and given the deeper snowpack this year, I wouldn't be surprised if it's mid-late June before the west side is clear. The east side is more exposed and was free of snow last year but the west side had up to 4 feet of plowed snow on each side down to 4,000 feet. I took a risk last year and just showed up. I'd personally call ODOT or keep an eye on the region 4 website.. they have a table of the historical opening dates and the range is pretty broad - bear in mind these are the dates the pass opens for cars, the "open to cyclists only" period is usually 10-14 days.

http://egov.oregon.gov/ODOT/HWY/REGION4/McKenzieHighwayClosure.shtml

Hope this helps.




tristan said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I've heard that the gate closing Mckenzie Pass (OR) to traffic remains closed a week or so after the snow clears. This allows for a car-free ride. Jsut wondering if anyone knows when the snow shoudl be gone up there and when I should try it. THanks


----------

